# Soil Testing



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm looking to get my soil tested to find out why my second cutting is so slooooow going to come back, and what I need to do to get a higher yield. The field that isn't doing good is only about 2.5 acres, and I'm getting about 30 bales per acre. The second cutting looks it it'll be more like half that, and we have had quite a bit of rain since I cut. I'd love to see this little field get closer to 60-80 bales per acre, and am willing to fertilize and seed.

My question is; how much does a soil sample cost, and what's the process? Someone told me the test is about $1100. At that rate, it's not worth it to me. Not for that small of acreage.

Any input would be great.

Chris


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Soil tests cost me $7.75 per test. On my small fields like that, i take a probe sample from a few different spots in the field (it takes 4-6 probes to get enough for one sample). I use KSI labs, but it is sent there thru my fertilizer supplier. They give me the bags and let me use a probe. The $7.75 (give or take a matter of cents) includes postage or however they get it there
73, Mark


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I get my soil testing done through my county soil conservation office, they send it to a UW campus. I think it also cost me around $7 per sample. Check with your county, see if they offer something similar.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

glasswrongsize said:


> Soil tests cost me $7.75 per test. On my small fields like that, i take a probe sample from a few different spots in the field (it takes 4-6 probes to get enough for one sample). I use KSI labs, but it is sent there thru my fertilizer supplier. They give me the bags and let me use a probe. The $7.75 (give or take a matter of cents) includes postage or however they get it there
> 73, Mark


Thanks Mark! That sounds more like it.

Chris


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CDennyRun said:


> I'm looking to get my soil tested to find out why my second cutting is so slooooow going to come back, and what I need to do to get a higher yield. The field that isn't doing good is only about 2.5 acres, and I'm getting about 30 bales per acre. The second cutting looks it it'll be more like half that, and we have had quite a bit of rain since I cut. I'd love to see this little field get closer to 60-80 bales per acre, and am willing to fertilize and seed.
> 
> My question is; how much does a soil sample cost, and what's the process? Someone told me the test is about $1100. At that rate, it's not worth it to me. Not for that small of acreage.
> 
> ...


You might want to do a extensive test this first time on micro and macro nutrients. Costs will be more, $30-$40 bucks total or so, but sometimes its the little things that hold one back. Make sure it includes Sulphur and Boron testing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> You might want to do a extensive test this first time on micro and macro nutrients. Costs will be more, $30-$40 bucks total or so, but sometimes its the little things that hold one back. Make sure it includes Sulphur and Boron testing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Here most likely it would be boron thats holding it back.

My fields are doing a lot better this year, we figure last year everything was so saturated it stunted the alfalfa for the entire year.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Vol said:


> You might want to do a extensive test this first time on micro and macro nutrients. Costs will be more, $30-$40 bucks total or so, but sometimes its the little things that hold one back. Make sure it includes Sulphur and Boron testing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike,

I found a place locally that charges $24 for the more extensive test. I figured that would be a good rout to start with. I'm kind of excited to see next what next hay season has in store.

Chris


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Keep in mind too that with soil samples, often times finding out what you DON'T need is as important as what is needed. I spent $22 for an extensive test assuming it would say lime when in fact I just needed more fertilizer then what I was adding.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Soil test will show you more over time, as in every year test's will show if what you are doing over several years it gives ya a good idea how your ground is reacting to what you are putting down... but ya half to start somewhere...


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

I've found it helpful to take soil samples from a given field at the same time each year. Here, I take samples late summer after second cutting. That allows me enough time to get the application of most minerals onto the fields before winter and to have them available for next years growth. I would not apply nitrogen until the spring . Taking your samples at the same time each year is best for comparing apples to apples.


----------

